# Pick Six



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I know many of you guys have modest collections...but it seems there are quite a few of us here who have a lot of VRC. Like a lot a lot. 

If you had to widdle your collection down to just six bikes. Which six would it be?

Not top six bikes you'd like to own....but which six bikes, currently in your collection, would you keep. Everything else to be sold off.

It's really difficult for me...I'd much rather play 'Pick 12', but this makes you think.

My top six:
84 Potts Custom
86 Salsa Scoboni
85 Otis Guy
92 Raleigh Tomac Sig
95 WTB Phoenix
03 Ventana


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

09 Potts 29er
97 Ti Phoenix
89 Cunningham Racer
85 Cunningham Racer
84 Cunningham Racer
84 Ritchey Annapurna

(and a road bike )


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

84 Salsa ala Cart
91 Ibis SS
84 Ritchey Team Comp
98 WTB Phoenix
91 Merlin 
94 Bridgestone RB-1


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

BTW, we never referred to any Salsa as a "Scoboni." The Scoboni decal was applied to customs as well as fillet-brazed ala Carts. The models were referred to as "Custom" and ala Cart.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Mine:

84 Salsa Scoboni (filed brazing)
84 Ritchey Anapura
86 Salsa Scoboni
87 Ibis Custom w/ LD & drops
90 Potts
09 Ibis Mojo


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I couldnt do it.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> BTW, we never referred to any Salsa as a "Scoboni." The Scoboni decal was applied to customs as well as fillet-brazed ala Carts. The models were referred to as "Custom" and ala Cart.


how about Moto con Todo and Moto SL?


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

That's awesome...I thought of a thread like this a couple days ago, but then forgot about it...Good one Rumpfy!...I'll work on it and edit my post a little later in the day!!!

I will, of course, not include my modern bikes in the list...they don't count.

Edit - OK, Rumpfy - new ones count

09 Trek Fuel EX 9.8
83 Ritchey Mt Tam
86 Fisher Mt Tam
84 Speed & Research Outback
93 Bontrager Race Lite
87 Ibis Mt Trials

Lets leave the road bikes out of this...and the trials bikes...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

salsa-luma said:


> Mine:
> 
> 84 Salsa Scoboni (filed brazing)
> 84 Ritchey Anapura
> ...


When did you get all those bikes?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> BTW, we never referred to any Salsa as a "Scoboni." The Scoboni decal was applied to customs as well as fillet-brazed ala Carts. The models were referred to as "Custom" and ala Cart.


I didn't know that. Not sure if I've seen an Ala Cart with the decal.
Thanks for the education!


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

ssmike said:


> BTW, we never referred to any Salsa as a "Scoboni." The Scoboni decal was applied to customs as well as fillet-brazed ala Carts. The models were referred to as "Custom" and ala Cart.


So the filed F.B. fish mouth top tube frames were "Custom"?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

richieb said:


> That's awesome...I thought of a thread like this a couple days ago, but then forgot about it...Good one Rumpfy!...I'll work on it and edit my post a little later in the day!!!
> 
> I will, of course, not include my modern bikes in the list...they don't count.


Thanks. 

All bikes count RB. Modern ones too. 

(you too Noah!)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I couldnt do it.


Do it. Or I'll make up your list for you.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> When did you get all those bikes?


It's a partial wish list.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

92 Pro-Flex (Red)
93 Park Pre Pro titanium (signed by Pistol Pete)
86 Panasonic ATB (Burgandy/Silver)
89 Muddy Fox (Acerbis fender and bark busters, natch!)
91 Trek 9200 full suspension "the catapult"
*93 GT Zaskar LE (flame graphics, spin wheels and white porcs)



*denotes primary rider


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cursivearmy said:


> 92 Pro-Flex (Red)
> 93 Park Pre Pro titanium (signed by Pistol Pete)
> 86 Panasonic ATB (Burgandy/Silver)
> 89 Muddy Fox (Acerbis fender and bark busters, natch!)
> ...


Leave. Just get out of here.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> 92 Pro-Flex (Red)
> 93 Park Pre Pro titanium (signed by Pistol Pete)
> 86 Panasonic ATB (Burgandy/Silver)
> 89 Muddy Fox (Acerbis fender and bark busters, natch!)
> ...


 :lol: awesome!

Rumpfy, that might be the least painful way to go about it. However, you are unaware of a recent addition that would need to be in the 6.

edit: I'm still chuckling at Nate's great picks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> :lol: awesome!
> 
> Rumpfy, that might be the least painful way to go about it. However, you are unaware of a recent addition that would need to be in the 6.
> 
> edit: I'm still chuckling at Nate's great picks.


Send me an email with what it is and some pics. Thanks.

I like Nates list too. It would also mean some great bikes would be hitting the market for the rest of us.


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*pick six*

96 Newsboy
91 Merlin Elevator 
91 Raleigh Tomac Sig
94 WTB Phoenix
90 Mantis Valkyrie
91 Mountain Goat WTR


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

I only have to eliminate three bikes to get to six, but it's still fun to play and still isn't exactly easy.

'95 Ritchey Crazy Pete
'87 Schwinn Paramountain Ned Overend Signature Edition
'85 Fat Chance
'87 Mountain Klein
'93 Diamondback Overdrive Comp
'05 Salsa El Santo (primary rider)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

alasa said:


> 96 Newsboy
> 91 Merlin Elevator
> 91 Raleigh Tomac Sig
> 94 WTB Phoenix
> ...


Ah, did you finally get your Valkyrie?


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

In no particular order...

92 Grove Innovations X
96 EWR B2 Race 
94 Grove Innovations X
94 EWR OWB 
96 Grove Innovations team bike 
87 Ritchey Timber Wolf


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Eric!
I bought my Valkyrie EC some years ago,
but I still looking for a Valkyrie low chainsaty........
if someone........

Thanks


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

This is a good thread Rumpfy:
I don't owe six, but I like seeing what you guys would narrow it down to. Some difficult choices for some of you for sure. :eekster:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

alasa said:


> Hi Eric!
> I bought my Valkyrie EC some years ago,
> but I still looking for a Valkyrie low chainsaty........
> if someone........
> ...


Ah, thats right. You wanted the low stay.

Someday perhaps.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

fat-tony said:


> This is a good thread Rumpfy:
> I don't owe six, but I like seeing what you guys would narrow it down to. Some difficult choices for some of you for sure. :eekster:


Thanks. 

Its interesting to see what rises to the top when push comes to shove.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

fat-tony said:


> This is a good thread Rumpfy:
> I don't owe six, but I like seeing what you guys would narrow it down to. Some difficult choices for some of you for sure. :eekster:


X2! I wish I owned 6! Looks like it's time to begin building my collection beyond my 1993 Bontrager Race Lite. This thread will give me some great ideas. Keep 'em coming guys!


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Here's my list. New and old. Fat tire only. 

41 Schwinn DX
89 Rossin
91 GT Tachyon (650B build)
97 Kona A'ha
99 GT Psyclone
08 GT Peace 9er Multi


This thread will be fun to revisit in the future to see how everyone's list changes. Or doesn't.

And just for fun, I added up all the ages of my top six (67+19+17+11+9+0) and divided by six to get the average age of my bikes- 20.5 years old. I think the Schwinn really throws it off.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

I try to stay upbeat and have good thoughts so I wont do this, cause I'm keeping them all


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I barely have six, and they aren't all Mtn bikes... 
In no special order:

Kona Stinky Primo
Kona Custom Ku
41 Schwinn DX
Fisher HKEK
Rodriguez AL26
CIOCC


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

1996 Klein Pulse II
1995 Klein Adroit Sea&Sky
1993 Klein Attitude Sea&Sky ZipGrip Prototype
1990(?) Potts
1995 Merlin Newsboy
1994 Klein Pulse ZipGrip Storm

wait, there are more i deffo don't want to let go... and even more i want to add to the stable.

Carsten


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hmm, I don't have too many more than 6 anyway. Frankly I could be happy getting rid of all of them except for my IF. That bike always makes me smile when I ride it.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

91 Ala Carte
90 Salsa road
93? Bontrager CX
Vanilla 29"er
Matt Chester Mutiny Man 29"er
Gitane tandem SS towny


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Yetified, where are you? Post up son!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Carsten said:


> and even more i want to add to the stable.


Q: How many bikes do you have?
A: More than I need but not as many as I want.


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

1991 Dirt Davidson
2003 SyCip Custom
2006 Mountain Goat WTR
2006 Mountain Goat Route 29
2008 Mountain Goat Route 29 SS
2008 Trek XO-1 monstercross/road (guess I have to put this one since its my only other bike)

sold pretty much all the old ones I have had but if I get to choose from the museum bikes

1984 Pauley
1983 JP Weigle IceCycle
http://mombat.org/1983_Moots_Mountaineer.htm1980 Breezer Series II
1983 Mantis Sherpa
1990 Manitou Hard Tail
1967 JC Higgins ATB Cruiser


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*I'll give it a shot...*

Off the top of my head, some years may be off a bit. Complete riders only...

'84 Raven Trials (John Olsen designed)

'86 Ritchey Ultra

'91 Miyata Elevation 10,000

'92 Slingshot

'92 Mongoose Amplifier dinglespeed

''94 Monster Fat

I'm sure the list's not correct but it's a good start


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> Off the top of my head, some years may be off a bit. Complete riders only...
> 
> '84 Raven Trials (John Olsen designed)
> 
> ...


And yet you pretend to be a blue collar bike guy. Weak  Post your collection list on RichieB's thread!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

wow, this thread is kinda lame without photos. come on people


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*huh?*



bushpig said:


> And yet you pretend to be a blue collar bike guy. Weak  Post your collection list on RichieB's thread!


 so whats not blue collar? Theres not one Cunningham, Potts or the like on there.

ie: interestingly, those were all CL acquired bikes  and none were over $250.00 :thumbsup:


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

1st Motocruiser (pre-yeti) for rarity's sake









93 Bonty. love riding this bike 









1992/3 Curtlo with Action Tec fork. again, just a fun riding bike. 









1980 Chris King Cielo. for historical value and the great story that goes with it









88' Potts. now has LD matching stem. this one because it's got damn beautiful









85' Ritchey Commando. fun fun fun. 









this last one was a tossup between about 3 bikes. i chose my 92 Goat Deluxe but im not certain about my decision. just for cool factor. really i want one that fits me better.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> 88' Potts. now has LD matching stem. this one because it's got damn beautiful


I'm glad you put a real stem on that bike I remember when it came up for sale

it was perfect (except for the stem LOL!)

super clean :thumbsup:


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

richieb said:


> Lets leave the road bikes out of this...and the trials bikes...


Even my Eisentraut? Pashaw.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

My garage is mostly filled with race bikes. Mostly. You guys don't care about that, right?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

scooderdude said:


> My garage is mostly filled with race bikes. Mostly. You guys don't care about that, right?


I like racing bikes. I've been devoting a lot of my searching time to finding a JP Weigle racing bike in my size!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> I'm glad you put a real stem on that bike I remember when it came up for sale
> 
> it was perfect (except for the stem LOL!)
> 
> super clean :thumbsup:


yeah, i just couldn't let that one go. it's sooo nice in person. soon i hope to get real studio shots of it. it's a beauty. a few days ago i took it to a meeting of road bike collectors and it was a hit. you don't need to be a MTB nut to appreciate that bike.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

richieb said:


> \
> 09 Trek Fuel EX 9.8
> 83 Ritchey Mt Tam
> 86 Fisher Mt Tam
> ...


 yet you added a trials bike?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

If I can only have 6, I'm going to need a bit of variety....

No question on this one...bikeshop lust from bitd+awsome riding=#1









Have to keep this one around for sentimental reasons..used to ride it to my girlfreind's after school for :ihih:. 









Bike I dreamed of as a teenager. It was also my first full resto.









Trials bike...if you don't get it I can't explain it...









My velodrome weapon. Speed and simplicity are a perfect match.









Can get by without a nice steel MTB.









I'd still lose sleep over the the one's I didn't pick, but at least I'd still be able to scratch all my itches.

Steve

.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ssmike said:


> BTW, we never referred to any Salsa as a "Scoboni." The Scoboni decal was applied to customs as well as fillet-brazed ala Carts. The models were referred to as "Custom" and ala Cart.


hahahahah... Rumpfy is a nooooob!!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

IF52 said:


> Hmm, I don't have too many more than 6 anyway. Frankly I could be happy getting rid of all of them except for my IF. That bike always makes me smile when I ride it.


... i always wanted an IF.

sigh.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

if i had to keep ONE bike.. it would be the wicked.
i love the mojo and the pinarello gets me far far away but the wicked is the ride i always dreamed of: quick, light, stable, comfortable. and pretty.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow...it´s hard to get it down to six 

1990 Attitude
1992 Adroit
1994 Attitude
1996 Merlin Mountain
2007 Turner 5 Spot
2007 Colnago Extreme-C


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I think, after his Mondo List on the collection thread, I think we should make Jeff at First Flight make a Pick Six list...


----------



## C Miller (Aug 28, 2008)

*My Pick 6*

1988 Mountain Goat Deluxe
1986 Bridgestone MB1
1985 Ritchey Ascent
1991 Merlin
1993 Marin Team
1996 Bontrager Race


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

199? Arctos Machine MTB polished
199? Arctos Machine MTB brushed
1991 Merlin Ashley
1995 Merlin Newsboy ssp
1995 Merlin Newsboy mtb
1995 Ibis Ti Szazbo

a.


----------



## cdeger (Jan 18, 2004)

91 SlingsHot
92 10th anni Fat
93 Breezer No.1 Replica (by Schild)
95 RaceLite
01 P-20 'Speedhub Proto'
06 Liteville 301 'Speedhub Proto'

Each of these bikes has at least one multi-day tour and/or a race finish under its belt. I'm still glad I didn't have to name the off-road tandem (that beat Julien Absalon) and the CX (SwissCross)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ShamusWave said:


> Wow...it´s hard to get it down to six
> 
> 1990 Attitude
> 1992 Adroit
> ...


Nice for having the modern mid-travel bike in there. :thumbsup:


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

well let's see....

'94 Crosstrac Sonoma
'83 Stumpjumper Sport
'95 Marin Ultimate
'94 B'Stone MB1
'48 CW Klunker
'94 Bonty Privateer


....oh wait...I already did a list


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

1989 Overbury's Pioneer
1990 Slingshot
1990 Boulder Gazelle
1991 Funk Pro Comp
1991 Ellison E-Type
1992 Marone Kampfmaschine


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

felixdelrio said:


> 1989 Overbury's Pioneer
> 1990 Slingshot
> 1990 Boulder Gazelle
> 1991 Funk Pro Comp
> ...


cool picks. you seem to have a 3 year window of bikes that you really like. that Marone is a cool one. very wild looking.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

It was a pretty easy decision as I'm barely over six as it is and I'm already planning on getting rid of a couple.

1984 Ritchey Timberwolf in process
1991? Gecko Y-File-It full XC Pro
1993 Mantis Pro Flo enroute to my possesion
1993 Mongoose Amplifier (Amp B2) original owner (currently the wife's bike does that count?)
1993 Miyata Ridge Runner 
1994 Dean Bam Bam (amp rear FTW made front end) in progress


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Some great bikes on those lists...and a lot of stuff we don't see every day.

Any chance you guys are willing to edit/add some pics to your posts to liven things up?



Steve



.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Some great bikes on those lists...and a lot of stuff we don't see every day.
> 
> Any chance you guys are willing to edit/add some pics to your posts to liven things up?
> 
> ...


Photos added just for you. Although I think I've posted all of those photos before. No photos yet of the Dean or the Mantis.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Ooh...tough one.

1982 Salsa (resto)
1989 Fat City Wicked (orig)
1992 Fat City Slim Chance (orig)
1999 Fat City Yo Eddy! SS (recent 650B conversion)
2006 IF Ti Deluxe SS
2008 Specialized S-Works Epic


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Upchuck said:


> Ooh...tough one.
> 
> 1982 Salsa (resto)
> 1989 Fat City Wicked (orig)
> ...


Wanna sell that Merlin? 

Love that Salsa.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Wanna sell that Merlin?
> 
> Love that Salsa.


I've been seriously considering it. Let's talk.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*oh, why not.....*

who said I couldn't do 3 lists 

'87 Rocky Mountain Blizzard
''87 Ritchey Ascent 
'91 Haro Extreme SS (bright Tangerine)
''92 Nishiki Alien
'85 Diamondback Apex
'94ish ParkPre 825

 :thumbsup:


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

stan4bikes said:


> who said I couldn't do 3 lists
> 
> '87 Rocky Mountain Blizzard
> ''87 Ritchey Ascent
> ...


What happened to the Titan? I haven't seen it on any of your lists.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

This is like a Sophies Choice type question. I don't even have that many over 6 anyway.
Fat Chance Yo Eddy
Fat Chance Buck Shaver
Yeti FRO Pro
Spot singlespeed
Voodoo Bizango
Santa Cruz Tazmon


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Most of mine are BMX, but here goes:
97 Breezer Lightning
97 Breezer Ignaz
82 Stumpy
80 PK Ripper
76 Redline Squareback
77 DG Racer


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Wanna sell that Merlin?


LOL!!
OHHH ya thats it.....
We're make nice clean "shopping lists" for you. 

OK. since you haven't posted your favorite six. and Rumpfy hasn't stepped up. I will guess what your list looks like (or should look like). 

Cunningham Racer
Potts Custom
Goat Deluxe 
Ritchey Annapurna
Breezer Series II
Salsa a la carte

Do you see a common theme there?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stan4bikes said:


> who said I couldn't do 3 lists
> 
> '87 Rocky Mountain Blizzard
> ''87 Ritchey Ascent
> ...


Three lists of six. Haha! Cheater!


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*cheater???*



Rumpfy said:


> Three lists of six. Haha! Cheater!


How about four 

'88 Bridgestone MB2 (John Deere colors)
'90ish Titan Compe
'92 Klein Rascal
'95ish Control Tech Team Issue
'84 Mongoose ATB
'92 Rocky Mountain Cirrus

HaHa


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Stan...let's see a pic of the '87 Blizzard...



pretty please


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

sho220 said:


> Stan...let's see a pic of the '87 Blizzard...
> 
> pretty please


It's been posted before...here you go and your more than welcome :thumbsup:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=398708&highlight=blizzard


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> It's been posted before...here you go and your more than welcome :thumbsup:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=398708&highlight=blizzard


Cool...thanks man!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

ScottyMTB said:


> Most of mine are BMX, but here goes:
> 97 Breezer Lightning
> 97 Breezer Ignaz
> 82 Stumpy
> ...


I also had a Squareback and a DG. I loved that Redline. On the other end of the spectrum, I had a feather weight G-Boy. I'd like to see a large shot of your Redline. Good stuff Scotty!!!


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

80 Lawwill Pro Cruiser
81 Stumpjumper No.75
83 FAT filled
85 Mountainklein
87 Merlin Mountain
88 Trimble X
...lucky guy, my other favourites are still in progress


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> LOL!!
> OHHH ya thats it.....
> We're make nice clean "shopping lists" for you.
> 
> ...


me thinks we should rename this thread

Rumpfy's "oh, just shoppin' thread"


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Doh! I still can't do this, and in fact it's gotten much harder.

How about listing what remains after picking the six?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh man, I am in the depths of this process of this as we speak.

The 6:

1981 Chris Chance
1982 Venus Finest Racer
1991 Yo Eddy
2009 IF Crown Jewel
......

The last two are likely to be the 1993 Yo Eddy and the 1991 Monster.....but they are vying against the 1988 Mt Tam, the 1991 Wicked, the 1997 Ala Carte, and the 1987 Trek 400.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

jeff said:


> 91 Ala Carte
> 90 Salsa road
> 93? Bontrager CX
> Vanilla 29"er
> ...


I dumped the Vanilla and the Salsa road this winter. The rest are still in the stable. I know most of us did not stick to our guns.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> ...still can't do this, and in fact it's gotten much harder


Said the actress to the bishop...


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

muddybuddy said:


> It was a pretty easy decision as I'm barely over six as it is and I'm already planning on getting rid of a couple.
> 
> 1984 Ritchey Timberwolf in process
> 1991? Gecko Y-File-It full XC Pro
> ...


Sold the Ritchey (wish I hadn't), the Amp and the Dean. I'd have a harder time picking 6 now though.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I "only" have five bikes and would like to whittle it down to less. I'm a reporter, and really need to be more mobile. Anyway, I only "need" these:

1998 Curtlo Advanced Mountaineer
2006 S&M Stricker (BMX bike)
Bianchi Pista
Cannondale road bike

I have a Brooklyn Machine Works Park Bike and a bunch of BMX parts I ought to sell.

If I had to pare down even more, I'd keep the Curtlo and the S&M.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Ideally, I'd sell the Cannondale and get a nice steel road bike in its place, maybe a Curtlo or Rock Lobster. I'd also love to have a single speed.

*sigh*


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Mine are all modest riders especially compared to some here.
1. 89 Fat Chance Wicked
2.89 Bridgestone MB-1
3.95 Specialized Stumpjumper(Prestige). 
4. 90 GT Avalanche (again Prestige).
5. 96 Bianchi RC TSXUL 
6.89 Kestrel 200sc
And my winter /utility bike, 89 Miyata QwikCross with dropbars and fenders.


----------

